# I'm Bored



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Well i didn't go to work today, no particular reason other then i didn't have the energy for it!

But now i am bored. I complain that i don't have enough free time and then when i do i complain that i am bored, i can't win! :lol:

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Domo,

I'm multi-tasking.  Working on an assignment for school, watching Law & Order, and, apparently, typing a response to you :lol:.  I had to work today, but it was a shorter day than I thought it'd be, so that made me happy.  I went bowling tonight and bowled my best games ever.  I was pretty happy.  

Thats' what I'm up to.  Not very exciting, and I can't decide if I'm bored or not .


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

So you went to work, studied, watched some TV and went bowling and that was not exciting?!

Sounds more interesting then my day. I woke up, watched some cartoons and surfed the net. Then i had a nap followed by a sandwich and now i am back in bed :lol:

Oh i did go outside for 5 minutes to have a smoke.

What is your assignment?


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

I had a Nutella sandwich earlier, and now I'm thinking of having another one.  I'm a bit hungry.

My assignment is to identify an area of interest about university students, formulate a research question, and then create a mail-out survey as well as a face-to-face interview to try to answer my research question.  Then complete a report on the dependent and independent variables, sample, and how I will measure each of the variables.  

My research question is around which variables influence how a university student chooses their post-secondary institution - ie. cost, being close to family and friends, campus services, etc.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh i love Nutella, especially on toast!

Your assignment sounds good. I think about studying psychology and then i read stuff like that and don't think i could :lol:

What do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

You could probably do it.  This is actually for a third year research class, not a psychology class, but of course they are still connected.  If I read what I just wrote six weeks ago, I'd have been scared off myself!!   I'd love to just quit my job and go to school.  It gives me a challenge that my job doesn't.  I was a bit worried about signing up for a third year class, having never been to university before, but since there was no pre-requisite I figured it was safe :lol:.  The prof is awesome, and that makes a huge difference.

I have no idea what I plan on doing when and if I ever get an actual degree.  For now I'm taking classes to give my life some structure, challenge me, learn something new.  If I get a degree I'll probably go on then and do a Masters.

I think I'm convinced that I need a Nutella sandwich now.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Do you find it tough studying and working at the same time? I haven't studied since high school which was 8 years ago now (holy shit i am getting old!) and i don't know if i could handle it.

I'm glad you are enjoying though. Must be a nice feeling.

Aww now i want nutella. Do you have Milo in Canada?


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm only taking two courses so it's not too tough balancing work and school.  Plus, I have staff at work so they cover for me alot which gives me the freedom to do it.

I've been out of school for 18 years.  I wasn't sure if I could do it either, which is why I started with only two classes.  There's lots of help available - you just have to know where to go to get it and take the initiative because no one will chase you down.  I meet with my research prof regularly to make sure my assignments are on the right track before I hand them in.  Actually, I have to meet with her Tuesday because I've put something in this survey and I don't know if it's ethical or not.  Even though we aren't actually sending out the surveys, it still needs to be ethical.  

I have no idea what Milo is, so I'm going to say no.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have a lot of support :2thumbs:

What's the ethical problem? (you don't have to answer that if it's too much information)

Milo is an Australian, malt chocolate powder. You can mix it with cold or hot milk. Super yummy.


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

My ethical question is, if I was actually sending this survey out, my sample would include grade 12 students who have already applied to university and first year university students.  If it's ethical, I would want to code the surveys so I know which schools they went to when they come back.  It would, theoretically, help me determine a number of things.  But, since in my instructions to the respondent, I've put that it is completely anonymous and cannot be traced back to them,  I don't know if it would be ethical or not.  It would still be anonymous, and I wouldnt' know who they are, I'd only know which university or high school they go to, which will help my measurements immensely.  I also think I'm over-thinking this assignment.  But, I'll find out on Tuesday.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, i am going to leave your professor to answer that one :lol:

I am an overthinker too but i don't actually have anything to overthink so stuff gets messy 

But it's good to see you putting effort and thought into it 

Your puppies will be proud!


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

It's really important to me to do well in these classes.  Such a change from high school.  Maybe it's because this is actually costing me alot of money :lol:.  Or maybe because I feel like I have something to prove...

My puppies are passed out.  We went herding Friday night and they've been exhausted since.  

I'm taking a break from that paper.  I'm working on my third and final psychology paper.  When it's done this class should be smooth sailing, but the papers have been a pain.  Almost done...


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Well motivation is motivation. Take it however it comes i say.

What were they herding?

What is your psychology paper on?


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

They were herding sheep.  Its alot of fun.

My paper I'm trying to write now is on sexual orientation.  We had to pick three differnt topics, all from the textbook, and then research at least three peer-reviewed articles for each topic.  Our paper is a max of five pages, and we need to summarize the research and then discuss it.  The first two papers  I did were on survivors of suicide and self-injurious thoughts and behaviours.  Neither of those topics are in the textbook, but I'm a bit of a rebel that way .

I'm going to go finish watching Law & Order and then head to bed.  I have a long couple days ahead of me before I head for a quick mini-vacation on Wednesday.

Have a good night (or is it day there now?).


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Aww cute, that does sound like fun.

That assignment sounds more up my alley!

It's 5:10PM here.

Good luck with the rest of your papers and enjoy your holiday


----------



## Jackie (Feb 22, 2010)

HI Domo

I've just got in, been working all night, did some shopping on the way back, few things to do here, then some sleep and back to work later. Are you still bored or have you found something to do?


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Buy anything cool?

Still pretty bored. Just had a shower to kill some time :lol:

Just watching TV now and browsing the net.


----------



## Jackie (Feb 22, 2010)

Not really, just some food, and scarf/hat/gloves set because its gone cold here again! I saw Nutella was mentioned, got a big jar of it in the cupboard think I might have some on toast, do you want a piece too?


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Food and warming devices sound good to me 

I would love some nutella, thank you! Though it might be a bit gross by the time it gets to me :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Feb 22, 2010)

Domo said:


> I would love some nutella, thank you! Though it might be a bit gross by the time it gets to me :lol:



I'll send it by Fed EX same day delivery, you can always warm it up when it gets there


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

And brush the ants off it! They are shocking at the moment.

I even accidentally ate one earlier today. Was spicier then i expected :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Feb 22, 2010)

Domo said:


> I even accidentally ate one earlier today. Was spicier then i expected :lol:



Poor ant:lol:


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

:lol: How do you think i felt?!

Not as good as a fly though. Tastes like chicken :teehee:

There is actually a restaurant here that has a chicken dish coated in honey ants. 

Isn't it a statistic that we eat like 8 spiders in our life time? Like they crawl down our throats when we sleep. I'm not sure that counts as eating if there are no teeth involved :lol:


----------



## Jackie (Feb 22, 2010)

This is starting to sound like I'm a Celebrity, get me out of here :lol: I think I will stick with good old fish,chips and mushy peas!!

I have to go, got some housework to do, catch you later


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Mmm sounds good. Put some nutella on it too 

Have fun cleaning!


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey Domo,

How was your day today?  Did you manage to get to work?

I'm trying to work on my final paper for psych, but I've changed topics like, 10 times.  I think I've finally settled on a final topic...now I just have to write the darn thing!  I'm hoping to do it all tonight, which is ambitious, but not impossible.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

It's only 2.30 in the arvo here and i am still at work. Trying to catch up on everything but don't really have the energy/care.

What topic did you decide on? Does it have to be a certain amount of words long?

I like your attitude - ambitious, but not impossible


----------



## Banned (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to do mental health issues with female juvenile offenders.  Initially I was going to do borderline, then I was going to do sexual deviancy, then I was going to do sexual orientation, and now, I'm here...hopefully this research will inspire me to write.  

It has to be four to five pages, double spaced - two pages of summary, two pages of "reflection" (discussion)...up to five pages.  Plus cover and references, and for bonus points, I'm throwing in an abstract.

So really, very short, but, I'm tired, cranky, sick, and stressed.


----------



## Domo (Feb 22, 2010)

Did you come up with that topic all by yourself? Sounds intersting. Now you have me all curious about study again. I go through phases 

Do you get bonus point for pretty pictures and pie charts?...Mmm pie.

Sick just before your trip to Las Vegas? No good


----------



## Banned (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya I've always had a bit of an interest in offenders in general...I've done a bunch of "independent research" strictly out of interest.

I just spent an hour and a half snuggling with Jonah and watching Law & Order.  Didn't actually get any work done.

Now it's time for bed.


----------



## Domo (Feb 23, 2010)

Aww snuggling sounds good. I wish that's what i was doing. Alas i have more work then i can manage that has to be finished tonight.

Sleep well!


----------



## Jackie (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Domo,

Hows the boredom?


----------



## Domo (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, i'm not sure. Kind of just restless and grumpy :lol:

It's not a good combo!

How are you doing?


----------



## Jackie (Feb 23, 2010)

Domo said:


> Oh, i'm not sure. Kind of just restless and grumpy :lol:
> 
> It's not a good combo!
> 
> How are you doing?



Restless and grumpy doesn't sound good!  I'm ok, just off to bed for a few hours, got some sleep at work last night, but need a bit more.


----------



## Domo (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish i could sleep at work!

I see you are a support worker :2thumbs:

Hope you have a restful sleep


----------



## Jackie (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't get to sleep all the time just some nights.  You have a good day/night catch you tomorrow! Bye for now


----------

